# Cuban knight anole



## Jstew (May 12, 2013)

Some one dropped off a lizard they found on the side of the road and I've come the conclusion he's a Cuban knight anole. He's in bad shape I'm force feeding and trying to heal a few wounds. I'm just looking to return him to health and then rehome him. If anyone has any helpful tips feel free to share.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 12, 2013)

I have one of those.a rescue. They are odd creatures. Right now I'm trying to get one of atticus' eyes open again. Sometimes the little eyehole closes shut. Aggravating. Um... to fatten up you can dust crickets and waxworms and silkworms with rapashy. He looovvveeess silkworms and they are super good for them. Mist daily. He's never had a bad shed and i keep him in mesh cage. With tree and rocks to climb. Uvb and heat lights. A pinky now and then. Banana baby food or meat baby food. The eye thing is only 'real ' issue happened maybe 3 times since hadhim. Is yours just skinny or mbd or... (?)


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 12, 2013)

When atticus had spider bite i spackled antibiotic in hole until healed.  healed but yellow in there instead of green


----------



## Jstew (May 12, 2013)

He's pretty skinny, I'm force feeding reptaboost going to try crickets in the morning. He's looking much better since I got him home I've been giving him as much space as I can while still caring for him


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 12, 2013)

Mine goes through spurts of being normal looking to looking really thin. It is strange. He is strange. If you order silkworms i guarantee he will gobble them up. And they are really good for them. But yes do keep feeding and hydrating. Are you putting syringe in mouth? Mine will lick banana babyfood from a spoon


----------



## Jstew (May 12, 2013)

He opens his mouth as soon as I touch him so I've been putting some in his mouth and having him bite me so he's forced to swallow. I did silkies for my beardy and I don't know if I can fund doing that again lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 13, 2013)

Yes they are not cheap but i just meant at first to get him healthy. I normally give dusted crickets and sometimes waxworms. Sometimes a pinky. Yesterday i spoon/tong fed him some of niles' tegu mix. ( ground turkey, beef liver, cod liver oil and rapashy


----------



## Jstew (May 13, 2013)

How did you help his eye? I'm having the exact same problem..


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 14, 2013)

Right now im rubbing it with antibiotic.sometimes oil helps but if it sticks together too bad there could be injury or infection so i go with the antibiotic. First i flush w water/spray bottle. Then use veg oil on q-tip and gently rub where it's stuck then leave some oil on it to see if works itself out. If not, i do again daily and if still no help i go to antibiotic. The skin is soooo thin and sensitive on the eyes so it's easy to tear it. That's why antibiotic is good. Just in case. Another thing is it had a lot of dead shed on end of tail i couldn't get off so i decided to snap it off thinking was dead but it bled! I felt so bad! But now at least that shed part is gone and hopefully the tip will heal up and be normal afterwards. I put antibiotic on that too.


----------



## Aardbark (May 14, 2013)

Hows the little guy doing? What does he look like?


----------



## Jstew (May 14, 2013)

He's like a green Cuban false cameleon with a dooflap. He's getting more energy everyday and today he plowed two full grown silk worms... I'm not sure if yore farmiliar with those but they're huge


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 14, 2013)

Oh nice! Yes they loooovvvve silkworms


----------



## Jstew (May 14, 2013)

Meant horned worms*


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 15, 2013)

They may be similar in nutrition... are they cheaper than silkworms? I may try them for mine because a local store carries them and the silks i had to order online.


----------



## laurarfl (May 15, 2013)

lol can I laugh at the word dooflap? I'm just having my morning coffee and it sounds like something my girls and I would say to each other, right along with 'derp' or whatever. I didn't know if it was a typo, or just a mis-posting of the word 'dewlap'.

BatGirl, hornworns are great, but I find them to be expensive. But the trade off is that they are larger and therefore you are not feeding as much. For one or two pets they would work, for a large collection....pricey.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 15, 2013)

I used to order silks online for my cuban. He is very old and i rescued him when he was already old. Haha. Can't believe he's still alive really. Not sure their life expectancy. But anyway... i wondered if the horn worms were less as a pet store we go to has them. I normally just give him dusted crickets, waxworms, babyfood or meat here and there and an occasional pinky. He always tends to look scrawny though. Might just be how they're built. Big head/little body


----------



## Jstew (May 15, 2013)

Dewlap dooflap it's all the same to me


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 15, 2013)

Haha


----------

